# Small box accessories, hinges, catches etc.......



## WoodAddict (7 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

I've been searching for some small hinges and catches for a couple of small box projects I've been planning. I found some at places like B&Q and Wilko's but their range is very limited especially with the catches. Does anybody know of anywhere on-line? 

One of the things I'm planning is a jewellery box so I want something that looks nice too.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## dannykaye (7 Apr 2010)

you could try
http://www.woodfit.com/ but not sure if they do anything small enough
http://www.bcspecialties.com/c-24-hardware.aspx make humidors but sell the fittings that look nice, this url is for hinges
or http://www.ironmongeryonline.com/


----------



## Mr T (7 Apr 2010)

It might be worth trying Martins http://www.martin.co.uk/home.aspx

Chris


----------



## Richard D (8 Apr 2010)

They have all sorts of bits at http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cabinet-hardware


----------



## wizer (8 Apr 2010)

I would like to compare Rutlands small box hingesto Brusso's range. Obviously the quality is going to differ somewhat. But it would be nice to have a cheaper alternative. It would be even better if there was _any _alternative retailer selling stainless steel box hinges. Brass is ok for hand planes, but looks very dated on furniture and jewellery boxes IMPO


----------



## nanscombe (8 Apr 2010)

For small hinges and the like I wonder whether something for Dolls Houses would be useful?

Just an example, using Google, Hobbies Craft and Hobby Shop for instance.


----------



## lurker (8 Apr 2010)

WoodAddict":1ay1hee8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of the things I'm planning is a jewellery box so I want something that looks nice too.
> 
> ...



I might have a a pair of brass hinges to start you off, no decent catches though!

I doubt you realise this, but you are sitting in the middle of a high concentration of master box makers - if I were you I'd wangle an invite :lol: 

Bean makes some amazing stuff & lives in your village 
Motown Martin (enderby) & his mate (whose name I forget - sorry!) are also making quite remarkable stuff


----------



## wizer (8 Apr 2010)

not actually _turning _tho....


----------



## lurker (8 Apr 2010)

wizer":n3aq64nf said:


> not actually _turning _tho....



Is THAT more to your liking, Mr Pedant :roll:


----------



## StevieB (8 Apr 2010)

Brusso hinges are very good but hugely expensive. Never have found a decent supplier of quality catches for the front though, so if you do come across a good source please post here and let us know.

Sorry Wizer, I still think brass is better than SS for hinges on jewellery boxes unless you are going for an ultra modern or sleek design. Guess its all down to individual taste!

Steve


----------



## xy mosian (8 Apr 2010)

I pulled this site from a reply in a thread on here about making boxes some time ago. I have never used them so cannot comment on the quality etc., although some hinges look fairly 'basic' to say the least. Still another possible source.

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/cate ... ings_1.htm

HTH
xy


----------



## WoodAddict (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks everyone, I've just had a quick look through some of the links and seen a couple of possibilities so I'm sure I'll find something amongst that lot.


----------



## frugal (8 Apr 2010)

wizer":p7qozkjd said:


> I would like to compare Rutlands small box hingesto Brusso's range. Obviously the quality is going to differ somewhat. But it would be nice to have a cheaper alternative. It would be even better if there was _any _alternative retailer selling stainless steel box hinges. Brass is ok for hand planes, but looks very dated on furniture and jewellery boxes IMPO



I used a pair of the shiny ones on the Oak and Holly box I did at the end of last year. They were very nice. Each side of the hinge was made from a single piece of brass. The hinge was formed/extruded/milled rather than being folded over on the cheaper hinges. I have not seen Brusso hinges in real life, but these will certainly do me.

No I just need to find some reasonalby priced decent quadrant hinges, so far I have found cheap and nasty looking ones, or brusso... I am hoping to get some hardware at Yandles.


----------



## Dan-K (8 Apr 2010)

I have used various ironmongery direct hinges before - excellent quality. 
I'm not sure how small you want them and I haven't used these exact hinges before, but there are some 25 x 19mm chrome plated solid brass hinges for only £2.60 a pair
Ironmongery direct small chrome hinge (they also do satin chrome and polished brass, brass and antique brass equivalents).

The various finishes look (vaguely) like this - not the best pictures I'm afraid:





















Hope that helps someone. I'm thinking of getting a few of these little ones myself soon, so maybe I'll be able to confirm the quality is the same as the rest of their offerings 
PS: They ship their hinges with matching screws too


----------



## xy mosian (8 Apr 2010)

frugal":29mcrgpl said:


> No I just need to find some reasonalby priced decent quadrant hinges, so far I have found cheap and nasty looking ones, or brusso... I am hoping to get some hardware at Yandles.



http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/prod ... ls_249.htm

These any use Frugal? They are what drew me to this site originally.

xy


----------



## flounder (8 Apr 2010)

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/prod ... ls_249.htm

These any use Frugal? They are what drew me to this site originally.

xy[/quote]

These are the ones I am on the verge of ordering as they look to be a reasonable quality. Xy, have you ordered these yourself, and if so are they ok?


----------



## Harbo (8 Apr 2010)

I bought some of the Hobbies ones - good for dolls houses but not much else.

Rod


----------



## WoodAddict (8 Apr 2010)

lurker":1rfx5fh0 said:


> WoodAddict":1rfx5fh0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



If anybody local does fancy showing me how the pro's do it, then I'd love to see it in action. I'm just going to have a go and see what I can come with. :? 

Thanks


----------



## xy mosian (8 Apr 2010)

flounder":75s6p6xj said:


> http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/product_details_249.htm
> 
> These any use Frugal? They are what drew me to this site originally.
> 
> xy



These are the ones I am on the verge of ordering as they look to be a reasonable quality. Xy, have you ordered these yourself, and if so are they ok?[/quote]

Sorry Flounder, can't help, one of those jobs that seem to forever find a more distant 'back burner'.  

xy


----------



## frugal (8 Apr 2010)

xy mosian":8v25pj5j said:


> frugal":8v25pj5j said:
> 
> 
> > No I just need to find some reasonalby priced decent quadrant hinges, so far I have found cheap and nasty looking ones, or brusso... I am hoping to get some hardware at Yandles.
> ...



They are a bit too big. They require a 15mm thick box side, which is pretty hefty. the boxes I tend to make are about 10-12mm thick.


----------



## brianhr (8 Apr 2010)

Try these

http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/
http://www.scfhardware.co.uk/index.php
http://www.inbrass.co.uk/acatalog/shop.html
http://www.j-shiner.co.uk/main.asp
http://www.jpennyltd.co.uk/index.php?pr=Home
http://www.marshall-brass.com/
http://www.martin.co.uk/home.aspx
http://www.doorfurnituredirect.co.uk/index.htm


----------

